# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Dart forgs jumping and Hurting Themselves?

## Strider18

Hi, its me again :P. I was wondering, do you have to worry about dart frogs jumping from places that are to high? Or are they super resilient? Just want to know so if I do build a tank I can plan better  :Smile:  Thanks!

----------


## Strider18

Said forgs instead of frogs :P

----------


## Strider18

Does anyone know about this?

----------


## Carlos

Never heard of a dart frog hurting itself from a jump inside it's enclosure.  How tall is enclosure you plan to build?  Definitely recommend avoid using any sharp decor.

----------


## Strider18

The cliff part would probably be 1 foot tall.

----------


## Happy Frog

I've pondered that question before.  Let me answer you this way;  How often do you worry about a neighborhood cat jumping down from a fence or a roof?  Frogs are just made that way. They are resilient to the jump.  Their bodies are designed or "evolved" over time to live and exist in the environment in which they live, an environment that requires a lot of jumping.  I don't think they could hurt themselves from a jump inside their enclosure.  I've had my dart frogs take a swan dive out of their enclosure down about five or six feet to the floor without being hurt. 

Frogs and the word jump are in a way synonymous.

----------


## Carlos

> The cliff part would probably be 1 foot tall.


Should be no problem, I recommend keeping them in a 18x18x24 in. tall enclosure  :Smile:  .

----------


## Strider18

Ok thanks guys  :Smile:  The enclosure I plan to build would be 48x18x24 in. I am trying to build a bigger one if possible but I might not be able to.

----------


## Happy Frog

FWIW...

How Frogs Leap Amazing Distances

----------

